# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  4U Cafe  - H&H Gun Range

## BBatesokc

Been patronizing this little diner inside the H&H Gun Range for awhile now and really like it.

Four to eight of us from downtown go there for lunch 1-2 times a month and have never had a bad experience.

Located just inside the H&H range, the place is always clean, the staff is always friendly, there's always an open table and the food is really good.

Its a small diner where most of the items appear to be homemade and not delivered frozen and simply reheated. 

To date, my personal favorites are the Wednesday chicken fried steak, the onion fried burger with cheese (have them put it on a toasted homemade crescent roll) and the homemade onion rings. Their homemade desserts are pretty good too - but sellout often.

----------

